

Intel confronts a big mobile challenge: Native compatibility - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2360304/opensource-subnet/intel-confronts-a-big-mobile-challenge-native-compatibility.html

======
stevep2007
Intel has solved the problem of ARM-native incompatibility. But will
developers bite?

App developers now frequently bypass Android’s Dalvik VM for some parts of
their apps in favor of the faster native C language. According to Intel two
thirds of the top 2,000 apps in the Google Play Store use natively compiled C
code, the same language in which Android, the Dalvik VM, and the Android
libraries are mostly written.

The natively compiled apps run faster and more efficiently, but at the cost of
compatibility. The compiled code is targeted to a particular processor core’s
instruction set. In the Android universe, this instruction set is almost
always the ARM instruction set. This is a compatibility problem for Intel
because its Atom mobile processors use its X86 instruction set

